# Cold lower extremity



## TamaraM (Oct 4, 2011)

I am looking for a dx for Cold lower extremity. I have read similiar post and the answer they have come up with is 782.00-disturbance of skin sensation. But in this case the pt does not have the feeling of cold feet - her lower ext are cold to the touch any ideas?


----------



## JTELE (Oct 4, 2011)

HI there!
Probably best to look for other noted/documented conditions, else 780.99 = General Symptoms could be useful.


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Oct 4, 2011)

729.89.


----------



## jgf-CPC (Oct 5, 2011)

Well we have been given 443.9 for cold foot to the touch or peripheral vascular disease.


----------



## NikkiK (Aug 31, 2015)

780.64 Chills


----------

